# What do I do to isolation foam



## Pastorjones (Jan 21, 2011)

I am planning to glue 4x8 isolation foam on my with liquid nails. Is that good? After this step do I paint the foam at all? And do I layout track before putting in ground scenery? I'm new, help!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Make sure you don't use the standard liquid nails it will just melt the foam. Get the kind for foam. You can paint a base coat of paint then do your track layout on that. Carve foam for valleys, rivers, streams, lay track, buildings and then scenery.


----------



## Pastorjones (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh wow thanks for that tip on liquid nail. I do have standard type. I'm exchanging it tonite. Any paint suggestions? Type?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Pastorjones said:


> Oh wow thanks for that tip on liquid nail. I do have standard type. I'm exchanging it tonite. Any paint suggestions? Type?


Water based latex house paint works well.


----------



## Pastorjones (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's my last stupid question on this subject (I hope). Does the foam need to be primed before painting?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pastorjones said:


> Here's my last stupid question on this subject (I hope). Does the foam need to be primed before painting?



They sell paint now that has the primer mixed in.
I never fooled with foam yet but I don't think you need to prime, maybe 2 coat though.

There is no such thing as a stupid question. We can all learn something new. Even the old dogs.

Keep the questions coming.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use flat wall paint for "prime", works fine.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I use acrylic paint - works great


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I just a applied a little test section of tan latex on the pink foam. It does not appear any priming will be needed. Hopefully it does not fade over night.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I painted my foam with latex house paint and acrylic craft paints. No primer needed.

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Pastorjones,
I'm also a newbie. I painted my pink foamboard with two coats of "grass green" latex from Home Depot. It turned out super good. 
You may want to hold off attaching it to the plywood until you run your wiring through some holes and underneath the foam. Once it's glued down not only is it stuck, but so are YOU! 
Good luck!
Bob


----------

